# Supurb BO12 Erfahrungsbericht



## Strider (1. Mai 2014)

Heute morgen haben wir das BO12 ausgepackt und eingeweiht und ich dachte ich teile hier mal unsere Erfahrungen.
Bestellung:
Ich habe schon sehr früh über Facebook und Mail bestellt. 399 + Versand sind nun nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. Bike kam mit mehrfacher Verspätung was aber der ersten Lieferung geschuldet war und absolut offen von Beginn an kommuniziert wurde. In sofern total OK. Der Mailkontakt direkt mit Basti war sowieso supernett.

Unboxing:
Das Bike ist hervorragend verpackt im stabilen Supurb Karton und mit massig Pappe Schaumstoff und Kabelbindern gesichert. Gewicht entspricht Angaben (unter 6kg) für mich ein wichtiger Kaufgrund. (Wenn auch ein Teil des Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber Puky und Co durch weglassen der ganzen Anbauteile entsteht). Die Qualität wirkt prima, gute Schweißnähte und alle Teile wirken unzerstörbar. So muss das, bei einem Bike das sicher nicht nur Artgerecht behandelt wird! Die Farbe ist in echt schöner weil heller als auf den Bildern. Trotzdem nicht so schön wie der geniale weisse Prototyp. Da kann Supurb für die nächste Generation Bikes noch deutlich nachlegen. Die Aufkleber sind auch eher Geschmackssache!

Erstmal schrauben
Bisschen schrauben sollte man schon können. Ich habe erstmal den echt sehr breiten Lenker gekürzt. Die Kettenspannung war zu hoch so das die Kurbel nicht gut lief und die Bremse war für kleine Kinderhaende viel zu weit eingestellt. Die Bremse richtig gut einzustellen ist aufgrund des recht kleinen Hebelwegs und der grossen Bremsklötze am 12" Bike fummelig. (ich weiss schon wieso ich Cantis immer gehasst habe.) Für mich alles kein Problem, für nicht-Biker koennte das aber zu Frust fueren (andererseits kaufen die eh nicht so ein Kinderbike).

Erste Fahrt
Dann ginge los. Mein kleiner (95 cm, 2 Jahre 6 Monate) kann prima Laufrad fahren (Like-a-Bike mini) hat aber keine Erfahrung mit Kurbeln vom Dreirad oder aehnlichem. So hat er auch erstmal nur begeistert geschoben. Berg runter wurde dann gerollt, allerdings natürlich noch viel wackeliger als auf dem Laufrad. Bis er wirklich treten kann vergehen bestimmt noch ein paar Tage. Bremsen hat direkt geklappt was mich echt erstaunt hat. Die Bremse ist prima für kleine Hände geeignet!

So weit bis jetzt werde dann von den nächste Fahrversuche berichten!


----------



## Speedbullit (1. Mai 2014)

Hi post mal ein paar pics, wir warten auch schon sehnsüchtig auf das b12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis1979 (1. Mai 2014)

Wir haben unser BO12 seit letzter Woche.
Die Verpackung war wirklich anstandslos.
Das Bike selber entspricht leider nicht ganz den Bildern auf der HP ("ABBILDUNG ÄHNLICH. BILD ZEIGT PRODUKT MIT GERINGEN ABWEICHUNGEN IN AUSFÜHRUNG UND/ODER FARBE"):
- Der Lenker ist eine mit dem Vorbau verschweißte Einheit
- bei mir wurden trotz der bestätigten Schwalbe Black Jack leider Schwalbe Big Apple geliefert (im Lieferschein händisch geändert)
+ Sattelklemme, Kurbel und Speichen sind schwarz
+ schwarzes Kettenschutzblech zwischen Kurbel und Kette

Mit der Lackierung konnte ich nach der Freigabe der ersten Bilder schon nicht anfreunden (weiß wäre hier erstens schöner und auch im Straßenverkehr sichtbarer!). Leider handelt es sich um einen Stahlrahmen, so dass mein anfänglicher Gedanke den Rahmen strahlen und pulvern zu lassen erstmal ad acta gelegt wurde (Rostgefahr sehr hoch).
Zum Thema Stahlrahmen.. hier wäre bestimmt auch eine Alulösung möglich gewesen (siehe Woom 1, zwar ein Laufrad, aber von der Verarbeitung eine ganze Klasse besser).

Was mir sonst noch aufgestoßen ist:
Das oben mit + versehene Schutzblech scheint aus Stahl zu sein und die Spacer sind sehr knapp bemessen, so das die Kette dort gerne mal schleift -> Alu wäre leichter und 1-2mm dickere Spacer würden hier Abhilfe schaffen.
Die gerade eingespeichten LR mit geraden Ventilen machen das Aufpumpen mit einem Rennkompressor oder einer ähnlich aufgebauten Pumpe so gut wie unmöglich. Ich habe die Reifen von Big Apple auf Black Jack getauscht und wäre dann bald geplatzt, als ich festellen musste, dass ich zur Tanke muss um wieder Luft in die Räder zu bekommen -> das machen andere besser (auch hier siehe Woom: Schläuche mit gekröften Ventilen), haben auch viele Kinderwagen mit 12"-Rädern!
Der gewählte Tektro-Bremshebel ist nicht wirklich für Kinderhände gemacht -> Frogbikes haben einen eigens angefertigten "Tektro Aluminium JL352-RS V Brake Lever" welcher den Drehpunkt dichter am Lenker hat und mir die bessere Lösung scheint.

So nachdem das alles gesagt wurde, noch ein paar Infos zum Umbau und Bilder:

gelieferte Schwalbe Big Apple gegen Schwalbe Black Jack getauscht
Vorbau, Lenker, Lenkergriffe getauscht
längere Schraube (metrische M4) für die Verstellung der Griffweite der Bremse
26T Kettenblatt gegen eines mit 24T getauscht (hierfür musste ein Kettenglied weichen, da sonst die Bremse mit dem Reifen kollidiert wäre)
Lenkbegrenzung mit Eigenzentrierung (nach Vorbild Woom-Bikes) eingebaut
Zur Info: unsere Kleine ist wirklich klein: knapp 3,5 Jahre und 90cm und hatte vorher ein ganz kleines Puky und dann das Woom 1.

Bis jetzt konnten wir draußen noch nicht fahren, da das Wetter bescheiden ist aber im oberen Stock drehen wir immer ein paar Runden (Papa hält und läuft mit - der Rücken freut sich).






















Edit:
Ich finde das Bike entspricht nicht ganz dem, was ich erwartet habe:
Für den Preis etwas zu viele "Kinder"krankheiten.
Ich denke es wäre sinnvoll gewesen, eine Aktion wie z.B. die ersten 10-25 (oder so, je nach Marge) Besteller erhalten ein Sonderrabatt (25% z.B.) und sollen Ihre Meinung und/oder Verbesserungvorschläge direkt mit Supurb kommunizieren.
So bezahlt man den vollen Preis und kommt sich ein bisschen wie ein Testfahrer(Papa) vor.


----------



## Mamara (1. Mai 2014)

Wie lang sind denn die Kurbeln? Ich finde es für das gebotene teuer.


----------



## Louis1979 (1. Mai 2014)

Tretlagerachse - Pedalachse = 90mm


----------



## Ann (1. Mai 2014)

hmm, wenn ich mir das jetzt so anschaue und die werte etc. vergleiche, find ich persönlich den preis auch viel zu hoch, bin da aber auch kein kenner. gerade 12" wird ja doch nicht lange gefahren und wirklich dran ist auch nichts... 
vor allem würde ich erwarten, daß bei dem preis nichts mehr groß zum einstellen etc. sein darf. unser isla wurde ausgepackt, das vorderrad und der lenker gerade gestellt, der rest hat gepaßt. wo ist denn für einen laien wie mich der unterschied zum cnoc 14 zum bo12? das cnoc läßt sich auch sehr früh fahren, ist aber größer und wiegt genauso viel. jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von der frage, ob ilsa liefert oder nicht.  möchte das nicht bo nicht schlechtreden, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, möchte es nur verstehen


----------



## trifi70 (1. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht. 

Ein Stahlrahmen ist halt immer etwas exklusiver und möchte entsprechend bezahlt werden...
-Ironie


----------



## Louis1979 (1. Mai 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> hmm, wenn ich mir das jetzt so anschaue und die werte etc. vergleiche, find ich persönlich den preis auch viel zu hoch, bin da aber auch kein kenner. gerade 12" wird ja doch nicht lange gefahren und wirklich dran ist auch nichts...
> vor allem würde ich erwarten, daß bei dem preis nichts mehr groß zum einstellen etc. sein darf. unser isla wurde ausgepackt, das vorderrad und der lenker gerade gestellt, der rest hat gepaßt. wo ist denn für einen laien wie mich der unterschied zum cnoc 14 zum bo12? das cnoc läßt sich auch sehr früh fahren, ist aber größer und wiegt genauso viel. jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von der frage, ob ilsa liefert oder nicht.  möchte das nicht bo nicht schlechtreden, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, möchte es nur verstehen



Unserer Tochter fehlen leider ca. 10cm Körpergröße (ca. 8cm Schrittlänge) für ein 14" geschweige denn für ein 16" welches viele Kinder in Ihrem Alter schon fahren.

Die Supurbs haben gerade die erste Charge Ihrer Radl raus, da wäre es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass alles schon perfekt ist, aber ärgerlich sind manche Dinge in meinen Augen schon.


----------



## Ann (1. Mai 2014)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Unserer Tochter fehlen leider ca. 10cm Körpergröße (ca. 8cm Schrittlänge) für ein 14" geschweige denn für ein 16" welches viele Kinder in Ihrem Alter schon fahren.



gut, die größe ist ein argument.
ich hab nur ilsa verglichen, weil ich da eben erfahrungen hab und innenbeinlänge bei 14er wird angegeben mit 38 cm und beim bo12 mit 36, also gerade mal 2 cm unterschied. beim isla war es so, daß unsere kleine es früher fahren konnte, obwohl ihr 1,5 cm innenbeinlänge gefehlt hatte (laut chart). aber jetzt ärger dich nicht mehr, sondern geniesse es, wenn deine kleine damit fährt! ich kann dich natürlich schon verstehen!


----------



## Louis1979 (1. Mai 2014)

Ich ärgere mich nicht mehr, hatte ja was zum Schrauben 
Wenn Sie in die Größe kommt und die Marke sich halten kann, werde ich ab 16" mal mit einem Kubike (www.kubikes.de) liebäugeln:
16" ab 5,7 (!!) kg (mit SRAM Automatix ca. 6,9kg) Preise und Optik auch richtig schick

Edit:
Und wie ich gerade lese gibt es dort bspw. eine Aktion (oben hatte ich es noch als Tipp geschrieben..)
"*Bei Bestellung bis 1. Juli 2014 10% Rabatt!"*


----------



## Ann (1. Mai 2014)

Ja, die Kubikes find ich auch richtig schick. Toll auch die Auswahlmöglichkeiten etc., weniger schön, die dreist-plumpe Werbung, die hier abgesetzt wurde. Falls wir in der Größe noch etwas brauchen würde, hätte ich glaub da auch näher geschaut. Gerade für Mädels gibt es nicht wirklich viel Auswahl, Woom, Kania und Pepper fielen wegen den Farben komplett raus, da wäre meine Kleine nicht mit gefahren - "Zicke" halt 

Vielleicht macht deine Maus auch ganz schnell einen Sprung in die Höhe, war bei unserer auch so. Erst immer groß bis ca. 2, dann auf einmal hat sich nicht mehr viel getan und dann in einem Winter fast 7 cm zugelegt - das war der Hammer! Kann gut sein, daß deine Kleine nächstes Jahr schon ein größeres Bike braucht, da sind die 10% schon verlockend, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (2. Mai 2014)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Stahlrahmen.. hier wäre bestimmt auch eine Alulösung möglich gewesen (siehe Woom 1, zwar ein Laufrad, aber von der Verarbeitung eine ganze Klasse besser).
> 
> Der gewählte Tektro-Bremshebel ist nicht wirklich für Kinderhände gemacht -> Frogbikes haben einen eigens angefertigten "Tektro Aluminium JL352-RS V Brake Lever" welcher den Drehpunkt dichter am Lenker hat und mir die bessere Lösung scheint.


Finde Stahl schon OK. Unser Kleiner hat das BO erstmal auf den Boden gelegt und ist drauf rumgeklettert. Wenn du Alu beulensicher dick machst ist denke ich auch nicht mehr so viel leichter?

Unserer kommt wie oben beschrieben super mit dem Hebel zurecht.



Louis1979 schrieb:


> Lenkbegrenzung mit Eigenzentrierung (nach Vorbild Woom-Bikes) eingebaut



Kannst du das noch etwas mehr beschreiben wie du das gemacht hast? Finde ich eine sehr interessante Idee.


----------



## Louis1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Strider schrieb:


> Finde Stahl schon OK. Unser Kleiner hat das BO erstmal auf den Boden gelegt und ist drauf rumgeklettert. Wenn du Alu beulensicher dick machst ist denke ich auch nicht mehr so viel leichter?



Alu-Rohre sind schon recht statil vor allen Dingen wenn sie nur so kurz sind. Aluminium hat nur ungefähr ein Drittel des Gewichts von Stahl.



Strider schrieb:


> Kannst du das noch etwas mehr beschreiben wie du das gemacht hast? Finde ich eine sehr interessante Idee.



Ich habe eine M5 Einnietmutter ins Unterrohr genietet (Nieten und Nietwerkzeug dafür haben wir glücklicherweise auf der Arbeit)
In der Gabel habe ich durch das bestehende Loch eine Zylinderkopfschraube M6x35 gesteckt und auf der Gegenseite mit einer entsprechenden Hülsenmutter verschraubt.
Dann habe ich mir ein Stück Gurtband abgelängt, eine Schlaufe daraus gemacht, zwei Löcher rein (mit einem Feuerzeug "verödet" damit sich das Gewebe nicht aufädelt), einen O-Ring rein, dann eine kurze Zylinderkopfschr. M5 mit Karo-Scheibe durch die Löcher im Band und dann in die Einietmutter, fertig.

Habe das ganze einfach nur von unserem Woom 1 Laufrad kopiert, da die Kleine sich beschwert hat, dass der Lenker so wackelt.
Der O-Ring ist sehr statil und zieht den Lenker immer wieder gerade, nach außen hin wird das Lenken immer schwerer und der Lenker kann auch nicht bis zum Ultimo einschlagen.

Wie man sehen kann, konnte ich die Einnietmutter leider nicht bündig versenken, da ich das Loch zu dicht am Steuerrohr gebohrt hatte und nicht wusste, dass das Einnietwerkzeug für die Muttern einen viel größeren Nietkopf hat als bspw. eine Nietzange :-/
Wenn der Kollege das Werkzeug früher aus dem Schrank geholt oder wenn ich das Loch 15-20mm weiter unten gebohrt hätte, dann wäre alles ordentlich verlaufen xD


----------



## Grauer-Esel (4. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch so ein Fahrrad verrücktes Mini Mädel und würde mich freuen wenn einer von euch BO12 Besitzer mir mal die Überstandshöhe ca. 5 cm vor der Sattelspitze bei ganz vorne eingestelltem Sattel und die Sattelhöhe in niedrigster Einstellung messen könnte.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## SebT-Rex (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die Vorstellung und auch die kritische Betrachtung. Zu einigen Punkten gebe, ich meinen Senf dazu, andere überlasse ich der Diskussion.
Ob ein Produkt zu teuer oder preiswert ist, kommt immer ein wenig auf den Blickwinkel an: wenn ich bedenke, was ich für das erste Muster vom BO12 bezahlt habe und sehe zu welchem Preis es in Serie gegangen ist: da liegen Welten zwischen und lange Zeit hielt ich es für unmöglich, so ein Rad überhaupt zu produzieren. Wir lassen für jede Bikegröße unterschiedlich lange Kurbeln machen, BO12 und 16 haben eine super leichte  Lenker/Vorbau- Einheit, die Naben im BO12 sind Sonderanfertigungen und die Qualität unseres Rahmens halte ich persönlich im Kinderradsegment für unerreicht. Wir verwenden Schwalbe Schläuche und Reifen, dies hat den Vorteil, dass ein Plattfuß nahezu ausgeschlossen ist und keine Schadstoffe in den Reifen sind. Ich habe mittlerweile von mehreren BO12 das Feedback bekommen, dass ihr Kind innerhalb weniger Minuten pedalieren und radfahren konnte, einige Posts findet ihr auf unserer facebookseite. Wir kennen und besuchen jeden unserer Produzenten, um einerseits eine ordentliche Qualität sicher zu stellen, anderseits aber auch die Arbeitsbedingungen zu kontrollieren. ob all das den Preis rechtfertigt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 

- Lenkbegrenzung: haben wir bewusst weg gelassen. Im Falle eines Sturzes stellt die Zentrierung den Lenker auf und das Kind kann auf das Ende fallen, unsere BOs liegen dagegen flach auf dem Boden.
- Bremse: ich halte den Tektro nach wie vor für sehr geeignet. Mein zweijähriger Sohn erreicht und zieht ihn ohne Probleme, die Schraube zur Hebelweiteneinstellung muss natürlich komplett eingedreht werden.
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## SebT-Rex (6. Mai 2014)

Grauer-Esel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch so ein Fahrrad verrücktes Mini Mädel und würde mich freuen wenn einer von euch BO12 Besitzer mir mal die Überstandshöhe ca. 5 cm vor der Sattelspitze bei ganz vorne eingestelltem Sattel und die Sattelhöhe in niedrigster Einstellung messen könnte.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal!


Hi,
die tiefste Sattelposition liegt bei 380mm und der Überstand vor dem Sattel bei 350mm, beides vom Boden gemessen!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Strider (6. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hi,
> die tiefste Sattelposition liegt bei 380mm und der Überstand vor dem Sattel bei 350mm, beides vom Boden gemessen!
> Gruß, Basti


 Bei tiefstem Sattel wird allerdings pedalieren sehr schwer weil das Pedal fast so hoch wie der Sattel kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (7. Mai 2014)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Wir haben unser BO12 seit letzter Woche.
> ........
> + Sattelklemme, Kurbel und Speichen sind schwarz
> + schwarzes Kettenschutzblech zwischen Kurbel und Kette
> ...


 

Hallo,

hast du auch die Kurbel getauscht da deine schwarz und auf homepage silber sowie ohne "bashguard"/Kettenschutz....
Ist der Kettenschutz dabei?


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
in der Serie kommt das BO12 immer mit schwarzen Felgen und Komponenten. Auch die Kurbel ist schwarz und kommt mit dem Schutzring.
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## Ann (7. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> in der Serie kommt das BO12 immer mit schwarzen Felgen und Komponenten. Auch die Kurbel ist schwarz und kommt mit dem Schutzring.



wäre es denn nicht sinnvoll, dann auch das serienbike auf der homepage abzubilden? ich meine, wenn ich das nach dem bild kaufe und dann was anderes bekomme, wäre ich schon verwundert bzw. auch angesäuert, da hilft auch der winzig kleine zusatz unter den bilder nicht viel.  zumal ihr ja bei dem preis die hin- und rücksendekosten tragt, wenn der käufer widerruft.....muß doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Mai 2014)

@Ann dein Einwand ist völlig berechtigt! Die BO12 kamen kurz vor Ostern und wir haben alles, was sich in unserem Besitz befand an Kunden geschickt. Mittlerweile sind wir ausverkauft und müssen bis Ende Mai warten, um uns aus der zweiten Lieferung ein Modell zu schnappen!
Aber ehrlich gesagt, schaut das Serienbike deutlich besser und harmonischer aus, als das photogeshopte Bild im Shop;-)
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Ann (7. Mai 2014)

ok basti, danke für die erklärung. dann aber gleich die kamera zücken


----------



## Speedbullit (9. Mai 2014)

So auch unser BO12 ist heute eingetrudelt, in 10 Minuten zusammengeschraubt Sticker ausgesucht und raus auf die Straße. Die ersten 20 Minuten musste man die Kleine (2 Jahre 10 Monate) noch halten und dann ist sie schon alleine gefahren. Nur das Anfahren funzt noch nicht, aber es ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Das Bike ist auf jeden Fall Super und Milla liebt es. Supurb, Big Thanks


----------



## Speedbullit (9. Mai 2014)

Ps. Auch die Bremse ist spitze. Bei eingedrehter Schraube am Griff ist der Gfiff sehr nah am Lenker und die Bremse ist leicht zu bedienen.


----------



## Strider (10. Mai 2014)

So ich wieder. Heute ist unser kleiner (2Jahre, 6 monate) die ersten Meter aus eigener Kraft pedaliert!
Mein Tipp, Sattel nicht zu tief einstellen. Macht zwar das aufsteigen schwieriger, aber das pedalieren deutlich einfacher!


----------



## trifi70 (10. Mai 2014)

Genau. Ella kann seit 3 Wochen endlich vollkommen selbständig anfahren. Inzwischen kam sie mit flach stehenden Füßen locker auf den Boden (Sattel voll unten).  Der Kniewinkel dadurch jenseits von Gut und Böse. Nunja, dacht ich, die hochzustellenden 8 oder 10 cm machste jetzt in schön kleinen Schritten, alle paar Tage 1cm nach oben... Baut keinen Druck bei ihr auf und sie kann sich langsam dran gewöhnen. Denkste! "Papa, hast Du was an meinem Sattel verstellt?", "Ja, wieso?", "Naja, es tritt sich jetzt leichter, ich kann schneller fahren!" Wie gesagt, nur 1 cm...

Inzwischen fährt die Kleinere (2;7) auf dem 12" Merida. Auf eigenen Wunsch "ohne Sützräder". Kommt vorwärts, hält Gleichgewicht, lenkt. Anfahren nur mit Hilfe (klar, Beine zu kurz), Handbremse ist (noch) nicht montiert. Die ist mit allem was Motorik anbelangt deutlich früher dran, hat aber leider den Nachteil, nicht so schnell zu wachsen. Mal sehn, wann ihr das CNOC 16 passt... Da hätte sich ein qualitatives 12er wie das Supurb mit kindgerechter Handbremse doch gelohnt, gabs damals aber noch nichts. Nun muss ich ans Merida irgendwie ne gescheite Bremse pfriemeln...


----------



## trolliver (10. Mai 2014)

Au ja, mach ma ne schöne Scheibe hinten dran. Lisa ist ja auch so super klein, wird mit jetzt einem Jahr immer für 8 Monate alt gehalten, das paßt dann schon noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (10. Mai 2014)

Oliver, mach Dir mal keine falschen Hoffnungen.  Ich hoffe, dass Ella nächstes Frühjahr das Moskito fahren kann (wegen Schaltung) und Mona das CNOC übernimmt (Beinlänge is halt kritisch). Und für ein halbes Jahr Nutzungsdauer baue ich vermutlich keine perfekte Lösung... Ersten Test mit den Seitenzugbremsen mach ich wohl nächste Woche. Wenn das nicht hinhaut: U-Brake mit Adapter. Scheibe sicher nicht.


----------



## Strider (17. Mai 2014)

Nachdem wir unter der Woche gar nicht zum fahren gekommen sind, ist unser Sohn heute zum ersten mal so richtig allein gefahren! Mit 2,5 Jahren! Ich glaube ich war damals 5.
1000 dank nochmal an Supurb für dieses tolle teil!


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Mai 2014)

hier mal ein pic von dem Bike. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich den Lenker und Vorbau getauscht, da ich die Lenkervorbaueinheit nicht so passend fand. Milla saß recht gestreckt auf dem Rad.


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Mai 2014)

mein kleiner fährt seit ca. 10 tagen ein bo16 und findet es klasse. die vorbau-, lenkereinheit werde ich aber auch demnächst wechseln, er kommt zwar klar, sitzt aber sehr gestreckt auf dem bike.


----------



## Strider (13. Juli 2014)

Nach 2 Wochen in PdS ;-) kann der kleine jetzt so richtig fahren: selber aufsteigen, längerer Strecken  (mehrere km) fahren leichte Steigung bewältigen und auch ordentliche geholper runterfahren. Das Bike ist ganz klar toll entworfen (Geometrie etc.)
Nicht so zufrieden sind wir mit der Qualität:
- Griffe gehen schon kaputt (gute Alternativvorschlaege?)
- Kettenblatt schrauben rosten (nur optisches Problem)
- Lackschaeden von stuerzen z.B. an der Gabel
- kleine Roststellen an den Ausfallenden

Am gravierenden ist aber, dass die Kette von innen an der Kettenstrebe feilt. Ist das bei noch jemanden so? Werde morgen mal mit Supurb direkt zu sprechen und Bilder posten.


----------



## Tracer (25. August 2014)

Suche ein BO12. Falls jemand eins verkauft.... Kann sich gern bei mir melden. 
Danke!
Gruß!
Willy


----------



## Skydiver81 (7. September 2014)

Weiss jemand wo man die gelben Griffe herbekommt, oder von welcher Firma die sind?


----------



## Lupine (25. September 2014)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem BO12 für meinen Kleinen und falls jemand seines verkaufen möchte, habe ich Interesse...
Viele Grüße

Lupine


----------



## Strider (1. Oktober 2014)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo man die gelben Griffe herbekommt, oder von welcher Firma die sind?


Nein, aber ich hatte mal Sebastian nach bessere gefragt und er hatte mir diese empfohlen
"
Hermanns Griffe sind giftstofffrei und haben etwas mehr Widerstandskraft als unsere Originalgriffe:http://www.amazon.de/Herrmans-Fahrr...200361&sr=8-37&keywords=fahrrad+griffe+kinder 
"
Habe ich gekauft und die sind viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (14. Oktober 2014)

Moinsens,

gibts hier jemanden in Sachsen-Anhalt, idealerweise in der Nähe von Magdeburg, der (bzw. dessen/deren Nachwuchs) ein BO12 in Gebrauch hat und mich - also eher mein Töchterchen  - mal testen lassen würde???

Salut!


----------



## JENSeits (21. November 2018)

Hat noch jemand ein Bo12 abzugeben?


----------

